# message arrive dans dossier "tous le messages"



## lecide (22 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Le changement est  la source de soucis.....

Apres avoir dévié les emaisl de mon adresse yahoo sur une adresse gmail, ceux ci arrivent dans un dossier " tous les messages" et non sur ma boite de réception classique de l intreface gmail . Ce qui induit que MAIL ne les charges pas dans la boite de reception. Il arrivent sur le mac mais pas au bon endroit. 

je pense que 'c est un réglage dans gmail ou MAil mais je 'arrive as a trouver .....

merci de votre aide

Seulement les messages de l'adresse yahoo arrive dans ce dossier....


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir Guillaume,

essaie quelque chose comme ça : 

Sélectionne la BAL "tous les messages", puis barre de menu / BAL / Déplacer dans la BAL favorite : Boite de réception

Ou alors en créant un règle ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h08 ----------

Regarde ici peut-être ? http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail-fr/x6EQk_hCP0s


----------



## lecide (22 Mai 2013)

Hum je ne trouve pas la solution, le truc qui m'intrigue c est que j'ai la même structure dans l 'intreface gmail donc cela me fais déduire que le soucis est entre yahoo et gmail et pas forcement entre gmail et mail, puisque mail copie bien ce qui il y a sur l interface gmail.

c'est la meme structure sur les iphone et ipad,


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2013)

ou ca peut venir de la facon dont t'as réglé la relève yahoo  ..sur le compte gmail en ligne

normalement tu as eu des OPTIONS au moment de creation de la releve ( modifiable)

retourne y et dans parametres / comptes à droite du compte yahoo tu as un lien edit 
et là verifie que tu n'as pas coché l'option (Archiver- skip inbox -ne pas laisser dans reception )
( mes gmails sont en US , pour divers raisons  , dont celles expliquées dans le gros  fil central gmail imap où tu as divers astuces)

en attendant resolution
créer  dans Mail une BAL Mail intelligente " messages non lus" ( restreinte ou non à yahoo)


----------



## lecide (23 Mai 2013)

Bonjour, 
Les paramètres semblent bons .......l'autre solution c'est d'utiliser mon adresse yahoo via mail et répondre a haque fois avec mon adresse gmail.....et petit a petit l adresse yahoo va devenir avec peux de réception ....

Non ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2013)

de mémoire , par DEFAUT, le préréglage dans gmail en ligne pour releve de compte externe est
les réglages de log ( nom d'email , mot de passe , serveur)
et en option  copie ou non sur serveur d'origine, SSL
et
et c'est là que ca devient interessant
Un premier label dédié ( par exemple ici  mo_nyahoo qui mourde_) ou pas

et
arrivée dans *reception* (de gmail)
ou pas ( archiver direct)

en cas d'archivage direct
ca n'est PAS dans reception
 et c'est
-dans "tous les messages"
ET
-dans le ou les labels  si définis
( au moment du réglage  relève externe ou ulterieurement si on ajoute des labels ou filtres en sup)

--
les labels (étiquettes)  multilabels et  filtrages chez gmail sont très puissants , on peut en faire des très très sophistiqués , une fois qu'on a compris l'art et la manière ( affaire de syntaxe)

--
un des INTERETS du " archiver de suite"
-ca dégage reception de messages "secondaires " ( chacun sa definition , ici par exemple , newsletter, promo de site marchand etc etc)
ainsi dans reception on a que les  messages soit de nouveaux correspondants , soit de ceux qu'on a choisi d'y laisser

c'est un peu comme des regles Mail, mais à l'étape d'avant

Par ailleurs gmail permet divers bidouilles imap interessantes comme d'exclure de la synchro des labels entiers
( très pratique , surtout avec des telephones, si on ne beut pas "voir" 10 ans d'archives, ou tel et tel label)
immense fil imap gmail un peu ancien mais 90% encore d'actualité


----------



## lecide (23 Mai 2013)

L'archivage permet de ranger votre boîte de réception en déplaçant les messages vers le libellé Tous les messages. Ainsi, vous n'êtes pas obligé de supprimer quoi que ce soit. Cela équivaut à placer des papiers dans un classeur afin de les conserver en toute sécurité, plutôt que de les jeter.

Pour retrouver un message archivé, cliquez sur le libellé "Tous les messages" sur la gauche de la page Gmail. Vous pouvez également cliquer sur n'importe lequel des libellés que vous lui avez attribués ou le rechercher.

Lorsque quelqu'un répond à un message que vous avez archivé, la conversation associée réapparaît dans votre boîte de réception.

Pour archiver des messages :

Dans votre boîte de réception, sélectionnez le message en cochant la case à côté du nom de l'expéditeur.
Cliquez sur le bouton Archiver dans la barre d'outils située au-dessus de la liste des messages. 
Vous pouvez également archiver un message ouvert en cliquant sur le bouton Archiver au-dessus du message.
Pour replacer un message archivé dans la boîte de réception, procédez comme suit :

Cliquez sur Tous les messages. Si le lien Tous les messages n'apparaît pas sur la gauche de votre page Gmail, cliquez sur le menu déroulant Plus sous votre liste de libellés.
Cochez la case en regard du nom de l'expéditeur.
Cliquez sur le bouton Placer dans la boîte de réception.


Voila deja une réponse, maintenant je suis passer par une transvers qui est envoyer par yahoo, les messsages arrives tjs dans le dossier " tous le messages" grrr et en plus il est marque comme lu ...donc pa super top ......je cherches les solutions mais je n'avance pas.....et je ne sais pas mettre les filtres...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2013)

lecide a dit:


> Voila deja une réponse, maintenant je suis passer par une transvers qui est envoyer par yahoo, les messsages arrives tjs dans le dossier " tous le messages" grrr et en plus il est marque comme lu ...donc pa super top ......je cherches les solutions mais je n'avance pas.....et je ne sais pas mettre les filtres...


on va remettre à plat

- tu évoques divers soucis mail ( d'avant)
il est  très possible que des fichiers mail soient nazes sur cette session mac
il faudra tester gmail dans Mail  via une autre session

-il n'y a pas de précision du nombre d'appareils qui gerent ce compte  ou même si tu as icloud
(il est possible que le souci vienne  d'un des appareils)

-tu n'as  précisé  aucun de tes réglages ( dans gmail  avec yahoo) 
Apparement aucun
( j'en ai suggeré quelques uns , préconisés par gmail d'ailleurs  et proposés dès premier réglage, dont labeliser tous les yahoo)

gmail est costaud, les couacs venant de gmail sont assez rares
la majorité des soucis viennent d'erreurs de réglages ou des appareils 

icii le plus vraisemblable
- fichiers Mail bancals
(d'ou l'interet de tester sur un Mail d'une autre session)

- fichiers d'un des autres appareils bancals

-cafouillage de réglage

-et en dernier erreur coté gmail


dans quelques cas des changements de réglages gmail ne sont pas pris en compte à création, il faut alors se deconnecter du compte en ligne , fermer le navigateur et se relogguer par ce navigateur , ou un autre
on verra vite avec untest via une autre session mac


----------

